# Big Tog



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

The limit on tautog (blackfish) is still one fish in NJ until November 14th. But if you're going to catch one fish, then this is the one to catch (story courtesy of Lou Rodia of The Philadelphia Daily News.)

"Margate angler Leon Braunstein, fishing with Theo Diamantis, on the private boat Bumpers out of Margate, caught a 23.77 lb. tautog. The fish was 33 in. long and had a 24 in. girth. They were fishing at 28 Mile Wreck off of Atlantic City. The big tog was weighed at Capt. Andy's Marina in Margate...."

Photos of the fish can be found at:

http://www.capt-andy.com/html/photo2003/gallerymain.htm

Now THAT'S a limit!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh man that one is tiny. I catch em that big all the time.....In my dreams!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jason!

I've SEEN the tog you catch (lucky I had my glasses with me!) We have to get some kind of tog trip together. Maybe you and Anthony can get a room and go out on the Lone Star when they hit the deep water wrecks in December. Ed and I will be glad to join you...


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Sounds good but check the boating board we have another trip going out on Dec 20th see what ya think!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jason!

The first thing I thought was BBBRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Jake,
I read about that one also, I love those Thursday reports in the daily news. One of these days I want to try one of those boats around Belmar area..have you been out on one ever or lately? I there a particular boat that you would recommend?


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Big Mohawk! Hands down the number one TOG vessel there is. The boat is old, slow and ugly, but the crew make up for it by know which wrecks and rough patches hold fish. Better get there early though because everyone know this is THE BOAT. If you get there late and the Mohawk is railed, the Capt Cal would be another good bet as would the Skipper. My vote always goes to the mohawk though. Lots of old sharpies on that boat, guys who have been toggin for 50 or 60 years. Good breakfast too. Come on Nov! If the weather is decent into Jan and Feb that is the time to go. Less people and and big fish. The action might be a little faster in late nov or early dec, but you don't have to get there as early and the fish are still big and plentiful. They usually fish rough bottom at the 17 fathom bank that time of year. Earlier on it is mostly rough bottom off Deal, Long Branch and Elberon. Can't wait. I don't get to go toggin much in the fall because it conflicts with deer hunting. Now that we really don't have a spring season anymore I'll hardly get to go at all. It used to be an every sunday thing in the fall for me until two years ago.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings murphman!

Duke of Fluke is on the money with the Big Mohawk. They're tog specialists, and they even do winter flounder trips when the bite is good.

I use to do some bluefishing out of Brielle on the Jamaica, but even at 125 feet the boat tends to get crowded on the weekends. I've fished for fluke on the Norma K with mixed results.

Anymore I stick to south Jersey. I like the Twilight out of Wildwood Crest for just about anything. The Sea Raider out of Wildwood is good for six hour wreck trips. The Adventurer (also Wildwood) is great for Spring blues, but gets crowded. 

There's a boat out of Brielle I want to try that does blues/stripers combos this time of year, but I forget the name and haven't seen it advertised in a while. Its an older boat that fishes within the three mile limit, specializing in finding schools of working blues with stripers underneath. It'll come to me eventually....

Isn't there a partyboat fleet out of IRI? I've seen DE boats out on the Old Grounds....


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings again, murphman!

Found it:

Cock Robin Party Boat
415 Broadway, Point Pleasant, NJ 08742
(732) 295-0552

I've heard nothing but good things about this boat. The captain has sailed with as little as eight people, which makes for an almost "charter" experience. They did well right off the beach last year with stripers and blues. I'd really like to give it a try....


----------

